# Chrome ABBA-Finally Arrived!!



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These were ordered over a year ago for a club member, and finally came in just before Christmas. This was the first chance to get photos of them! CIGRS has one of our winter indoor meetings at an old school house west of Minburn, IA where we set up the module, have a potluck and run trains. The four locos ran smoothly and very quiet, typical of USA motor blocks. The only complaint of the four units was the perforated screen on a couple of the units seemed to be slightly too long and bowed out. I'm looking for an easy fix, anyone have any suggestions? These chrome units and John's nine USA streamliners make one beautiful train, really sharp and quite the eye catcher!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SWEET....


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

and usa years back did a number limited run and said they would never make them again ....... guess my set is not worth much anymore ..... I think I will go unseal the box and see what they look like after sitting for 7 years ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they were asking 500 each, i.e. 2k for the set at one time. I'd probably give 1k for a new set. Not sure how the chrome ages... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

Appears that USA trains are also doing the PA units in Red Silver and Chrome as well. Around the 750 mark for a A.B set, MSRP


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.

Now if they could just get that number board font/size/color to look a bit more prototypical


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See what happens when you think you have a collectible. They blow you out of the water. Well I have one of one only made of a car but I'm not going to say what it is for fear they will make it someday. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That'sa very nice lookin' train, Mike. Always partial to the War Bonnets...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan: This was the Guy we were asking you about running it on battery in Az. He changed his mind when he saw a quite large layout having all kind of problems. He is now leaning toward DCC. But that is another topic. This is a real sharp looking train. He has nine of the USAT Passenger cars, and hopes to get some track laid this Spring. We have been telling him to lay as large of curves that he possibly can. He visited Marty's last fall so he has a good idea of what they would look good running on.


----------

